# the truth about ephedra



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i take ephedra to counter act my fatique.if the fatique isnt too bad it works pretty good.now im hearing/reading all sorts of health related issues.ya know these people who die of heart attacts have been taking 12 times the recomended dose most likely.its like the guys proveing pot causes brain damage by feeding a monkey 100 joints a day.i did a serch but didnt find much about these kinds of stories.i know its a trade off,like any other drug,but whats the truth about ephedra?give it too me!i can handle the truth!at the risk of making a too long post,i wanted to mention that eric(my son)is now in kuwait,we think.he couldnt tell us,so we dont really know.his wife has a big anxity problem and isnt taking it too well.but she attended a spouse support group last night and seems to feel better.anyway,prayers/thoughts/good vibs.would be appreatiated.thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people have noticable heart related symptoms even at the recommended doses.If you take it an it speeds up your heart rate, increases your blood pressure, then it is NOT for you.Basically it is similar to the chemical in Sudafed--Psuedophedrine. It causes the sames sorts of side effects.I am VERY sensitive to Sudafed so Ephedra is definitely one herb on my NO-NO list.One of the reasons people take WAY too much of it is because of a myth that many in the herbal med business use to sell the herbs.The myth that "herb are natural and thus have NO side effects of any sort what-so-ever in any person at any time for any reason" and that leads people to believe that they are "safe" at any dose.If one is good, two is better, and there is NO way it could ever hurt you







mentality.The reports I have been reading include people that HAVE been taking it as recommended that STILL got into problems, so it isn't true that the ONLY ones that have side effects are taking way too much.Often it is combined with Caffiene, and that can increase the heart rate/blood pressure issues for many people. If you can't handle a cup of coffee....don't take an Ephedra pill with caffiene in it







Many people can use it safely, but you don't know before you take it if that will be you.It also probably makes it easier for you to overheat, even at normal doses, so take care when doing anything strenuous when it is warm out and take frequent breaks, drink lots of water...etc. K.PS here is the FDA "white paper on it" http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/ephedra/whitepaper.html They of course have the bias of regulators. Depending on your search you may have found many sites written by people who sell it, so they have a different bias


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Denny, do you buy ephedra from a health food store? I've heard of it, but don't really know what it is. Sounds like something I wouldn't be able to take because of my high blood pressure. Have you spoken to a pharmacist to see if it interacts with other drugs you may be taking. I will definitely keep you, your son and his family in my prayers and thoughts. May God watch over him.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ephedra is sold pretty much in every health food store and pharmacy in the US (Metabolife and many other weight loss supplements contain it) It is also sold as "legal speed" type things in pretty much any gas station that truckers go to....you can get it pretty much anywhere and everywhere.Ma Huang is the chinese name for the herb and somethings use that name on the label.Not sure if it is still legal in Canada or not....I think Germany banned it, and I though I heard something about Canada...will check.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.drumlib.com/dp/000025.htm Is a pro ephedra site that mentions the ban http://www.citizen.org/pressroom/release.cfm?ID=1235 is an anti ephedra site that mentions the ban....Sounds like Jan 2002 is when Canada banned Ephedra (not sure how enforced or broad the ban is....sometimes it can be OK for asthma which is what the Chinese use it for but not in weight loss/legal speed products).K.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

well kmottus,i see my search was breif indeed,thanks for the links!weener,kmottus brought up something i wasnt aware of,that im not taking ephedra but Psuedophedrine in the form of gerneric sudifed.i get it at walmart.maybe the herb would be better,but i doutb it could be much cheaper.thanks for the prayers,and info.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Denny--Let us hope that the war, if and when it comes, will be brief and that all of our young men and women will come home safely. I will keep Eric in my thoughts and prayers.(((Hugs)))Cyndie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh gosh, Denny. I'm so sorry to hear your son may be in Kuwait. Thoughts and prayers are being sent to you, your son, and your daughter-in-law.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Scary! I would be so worried!





















PS - Make sure to take care of his dad while he's gone!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Denny, I take sudafed/pseudoephedrine from time to time to clear blocked sinuses. Initially I was ok on it, but for about year or so now I can't take very much of it because of the side effects. It makes me physically and sometimes mentally anxious - pounding heart etc. I think check with your doctor or pharmacist if you are in any doubt at all, or if you have any worries? What dose do you take to help your fatigue? How much does it help you? Hope eric stays safe and his wife can cope through this difficult time.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks,thanks,thanks,and thanks.your prayers and support are most welcome.susan,if i remember right there are 60mgs in one pill,so that means i take 120mgs per day,but not every day.what it does is give me that extra push to force myself along the day,some days i dont feel im forceing myself at all.it seems to build up in my system tho,so that i have to stop for awhile,but then that next dose seems that much stronger.i do have to be extra careful i dont over do it while im takeing it.that can be difficult.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Denny,I will be praying for your son. My fiance is overseas as well. What branch of the service is your son in? My fiance is a Marine Reserveist (spelling?). He was activated Jan. 2002.In regards to the Ephedra...I was taking Ephedra and it was the only thing that helped me with Brain fog, but I too have heard about the warnings and stopped. I don't take them at all now, and I can tell you it's tough being that they are the only thing to help me. Caffeine helps me a little with brain fog, but not much. I am concerned that perhaps the Ephedra caused my brain fog because for me I took Stackers and they also contain caffeine. I would get very easily stressed and agitated on them. I took it for fatigue but had never experienced brain fog until recently. Who knows. Perhaps all of that Cortisol messed me up.


----------

